# Breasts and Exercise



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok I used to be like extremely flat chested. Then when I was about 20, four years ago, I blew up. And I suddenly had breasts... very nice ones if you don't mind me sounding cocky.

Now I have lost some of the weight and I'm not as perky as I was. I still want to lose more weight but I'm afraid my boobs will look like two long flabby sacks. Like an old woman's...

I'm too young for that. Is there any way to prevent that? I mean I know they're gonna get smaller if I lose weight but why can't they stay perky?! Is there a way to make them stay firm? Is my only other option a breast lift...

Oh man why do I care.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, the only option that i've ever heard that is reputedly a flawless remedy for that whole lackluster-breast phenomenon is to have someone knead on them and pay an inordinate amount of attention to them for awhile. As luck would have it, i happen to be free for a few hours on friday evening! While i'm not actually a qualified doctor, i would sincerely recommend you reporting to TO for a little TLC by the end of the week. Failing that, i'm afraid i'm out of ideas and you're on your own. In any case, good luck and breast wishes.

s.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Following that post, I'm sorry to report that Sebastion suffered a horrificly violent, unfortunately successful accident at the hands of a rogue potato chipping machine.

I, however, am willing to do my bit for the community, and take his place.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

'breast wishes' :lol:

I find the bigger they get, the more gravity affects them! I want smaller ones as they seem to hold themselves up better. I know the grass is always greener but especially when doing exercise, they are just a pain in the arse. And chest.

Clothes never seem to fit properly, and I almost feel less feminine, because I am convinced I look like a wrestler :shock:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

God, why do I post in these threads....Sigh....I wish I didnt know the answer to this question....

Peacedove, 
When losing weight, the skin is something that while very elastic, takes time to pull itself back together as the fat behind it is stripped away. If you lost a large amount of weight from your stomach, as was the case with Simmons (cant remember his first name - made the sweating to the oldies tapes), you would actually need surgery to cut the excess skin away so you didnt look like person who slipped into a skin 3 sizes too large. This happens to a small extent when you lose smaller amounts of weight. The solution? Lose the weight slower, or give your skin time to regain its elasticity and shrink. Exercising is good for the circulation in the skin, so get outside and walk alot in the sun to lose the weight. Cocoa butter also supposedly helps the skins elasticity. Lastly, I've read some women lie on a board with their head slanted towards the floor and board up about 45 degrees at the other end to discourage drooping. I have absolutely no idea if this works. I am now going to leave this completely out of character thread for me....

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Leave it to Homeskooled to take the romance out of everything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

I had no idea breast size fluctuated in relation to weight loss or gain? Is this so? I thought the only thing that significantly effected breast size was lactation.

I mean, are you sure your breasts will get less buoyant if you lose weight? Are you sure it's not just your peception? Maybe if your torso is thinner you boobs just look very different with an altered backdrop?

I haven't worn a bra for years and years but supposedly they can work miracles, although you'd have to be actually wearing it for that miracle to occur. My boobs aren't that big to begin with so I haven't had to worry much about "being lifted."


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Definitely, I have lost cup sizes when I have lost weight. When going through a bad patch, anxiety etc, I generally lose around a stone, and my bra size reduces with it.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

hey there, peacedove  . i'm pretty small in the breast department but when i gain weight they do get bigger and perkier. about 4 years ago i lost about 20 lbs (due to a little drug problem  ) so i went from being 5'7" and 115 lbs to 93lbs. my breasts were actually a wee bit saggy, at that point.

i have a friend who started working out and lost a lot of weight everywhere. at first her breasts were saggy but they firmed up after a couple months. like homeskooled said, it just takes a while for skin to stretch back. there are also some excersizes that help with firming up that area. if you build the muscle underneath, it will help.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Of course breast size changes with weight changes. Haven't you ever noticed that bigger women have huge boobs? When my mom gained a bunch of weight she had these huge boobs and she hated it because she had always been thin with a small chest. She said she had just bought a new bra (trying to adjust to the new boobs) and one day while driving down the highway she just got fed up with how uncomfortable she was and took the bra off and flung it out the window. I told her if it had caused an accident that would have been an interesting story in court. But she has since lost the weight and her boobs shrank back down and did get a little "saggier" in the process. Needless to say she's not happy about it. But being younger I imagine skin and boobs are more resilient to weight changes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

enngirl5 said:


> She said she had just bought a new bra (trying to adjust to the new boobs) and one day while driving down the highway she just got fed up with how uncomfortable she was and took the bra off and flung it out the window. I told her if it had caused an accident that would have been an interesting story in court.


That is one very funny story!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess obese women do have huge boobs now that I think about it. I've weighed the same for years and years and the only thing that made my boobs get bigger was lactation.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> I haven't worn a bra for years and years


hippie! :wink:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> I had no idea breast size fluctuated in relation to weight loss or gain? Is this so? I thought the only thing that significantly effected breast size was lactation.
> 
> I mean, are you sure your breasts will get less buoyant if you lose weight? Are you sure it's not just your peception? Maybe if your torso is thinner you boobs just look very different with an altered backdrop?
> 
> I haven't worn a bra for years and years but supposedly they can work miracles, although you'd have to be actually wearing it for that miracle to occur. My boobs aren't that big to begin with so I haven't had to worry much about "being lifted."


lucky b!tch. :x

oh i cant wait for my tits to knock against my knees when i walk. my best friend and i had the biggest tits in highschool, but we werent fat. of course we were really dumb and hid them behind baggy t shirts. she even went so far as to get breast reduction surgery. im still on the fence about having pups, so i dont want to go under the knife just yet. but if and when i do, ill get the tummy tuck and the breast lift at the same time.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well we all have something about ourselves we don't like. If I get my tummy tucked I'm gonna get new lips in the process. And a new nose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> lucky b!tch. :x


You know-- that's the second time I've been called a b*tch on this forum :shock: .

So basically (I actually have been giving this a lot of thought), peacedove is faced with a dilemma of choosing between luscious boobs with excess body fat, and "less sculpted" boobs with skinniness. This is a tough one, but I opt for skinniness and the non-perky boobs, because skinniness has health benefits and being overweight has health deficits. Also you can wear camisoles and bras that can give your boobs some oomph whereas it is much more difficult to disguise being overweight.

Haha agentcooper, I'm not really a hippy, but I couldn't stand the feeling of elastic on my skin. I do wear tight tanks as an improvised bra to give things some constraint.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

I was thinking about having a penis reduction surgery. Some women find it too much to handle but most are extremely satisfied.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL @ sebastian and mrmole...

You know that theory does make sense though, I wonder if it has some truth... When my dog was a puppy we asked the vet if her ears would stand up. She said they might and if we stimulate them it would help perk them up. Hmmm... I'm going to massage my breasts every night. Just kidding.

Thanks everyone for the advice. Man so I really f*cked up with that south beach diet then. I was losing a pound a day and it seems it was all coming from my breasts. Oh well maybe with the right exercise I can get them where I want them.

If not... how much is a breast lift??


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> God, why do I post in these threads....Sigh....I wish I didnt know the answer to this question....
> 
> Peacedove,
> When losing weight, the skin is something that while very elastic, takes time to pull itself back together as the fat behind it is stripped away. If you lost a large amount of weight from your stomach, as was the case with Simmons (cant remember his first name - made the sweating to the oldies tapes), you would actually need surgery to cut the excess skin away so you didnt look like person who slipped into a skin 3 sizes too large. This happens to a small extent when you lose smaller amounts of weight. The solution? Lose the weight slower, or give your skin time to regain its elasticity and shrink. Exercising is good for the circulation in the skin, so get outside and walk alot in the sun to lose the weight. Cocoa butter also supposedly helps the skins elasticity. Lastly, I've read some women lie on a board with their head slanted towards the floor and board up about 45 degrees at the other end to discourage drooping. I have absolutely no idea if this works. I am now going to leave this completely out of character thread for me....
> ...


I knew cocoa butter made skin softer... but tighter? I bought this really expensive Neutrogena copper lotion awhile back and rubbed that on myself for awhile but it didn't seem to be working so I lost interest and now I've lost the bottle. It's supposed to tighten skin.

I'm glad you post in these threads Homeskooled, good info and advice. :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

To continue Sebastians theme, I encourage you to find a man who will knead them like putty. It almost certainly won't work, but it's worth a try.

My ex-wife (may be forever burn in the fires of hell and pirates eat her spine) had enormous mongolias. I wasn't bothered either way. I'm not really a breast man, but a handfull is nice, yet I can't figure out why.

Apart from surgery and expensive (and utterly useless) lotions and potions, there's not much else you can do. But what do I know. My man breasts have started to lactate, and you think YOU have problems. :shock:


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> My ex-wife (may be forever burn in the fires of hell and pirates eat her spine) had enormous mongolias. I wasn't bothered either way. I'm not really a breast man, but a handfull is nice, yet I can't figure out why.


Yes the size doesn't matter to you but what about the sagginess?? Or perkiness...

I just bought this clay mask for my face.... it feels nice and tight now. I'm wondering if I should use it on my breasts. It says on the back to avoid eyes, lips, and hair... I wonder...

Hmm. If I try it I'll let y'all know how it works out. :wink:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Peacedove, we will need before and after shots to give you an unbiased opinion on whether the treatment works.......kidding :wink:

Martin, I thought all you Brits loved big fun bags?!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, being so young (34!!!!!) I've lucky never slept with a women with saggy spectaculars. I doubt I'd find it off putting, unless they were droopy like forgotten Christmas decroations hanging limply in the corner of the room.

Milan - I am going to report you to the council of racial stereotypes. It's you lot down under that are obsessed with top bolloxs, not us. :wink:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Actually, not a boob man myself.

I quite fancy the female bum.

I've been known to venture off course, entranced, watching and following a beautiful pair of dancing cheeks in tight pants. Love those cheeky bums


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol: at the idea of putting the face mask on them. Let me know if it works! Talking about boobs is fun


----------

